

We don't mind paying for Google Reader - mijnpc

Right guys? We have been using it for aeons, what if Google asked us to pay, let say, 10 us per year, why not?<p>At least we could still use that service.... pfffff
======
phasevar
I'd pay $50 a year for it.

